# Squirrel season.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm getting so excited! Just 3 more days till squirrel season opens up. It's suppose to be rainny on opening day which is alright with me. I don't get so many ticks when it's rainny and I still get a few squirrels. Seems a little bit of rain doesn't run them away. 

I'll be using my .177 pellet rifle and a ground blind. Which I hope to go set it out tomorrow sometime. Hopefully the squirrels might be use to it by opening day. This is a technique that I've recently switched to and have really enjoyed it. My pellet rifle shoots 1250 ft./sec. and has no problem killing a squirrel. I use a Red Dot scope on it.

Can hardly wait to sink my teeth into some fried squirrel meat!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Best of luck to you. What kind of effective range do you get with your setup? I've been toying with the idea of an airgun for some game. I can see a definite advantage to one.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Snowfan said:


> Best of luck to you. What kind of effective range do you get with your setup? I've been toying with the idea of an airgun for some game. I can see a definite advantage to one.


Well for me! I would say maybe 30 - 35 yards max. Someone with better eyesight and steadiness, maybe more. 


Well, gosh darn-it, I didn't get to go today! My boss has been working my Kahoonies off. We're short handed and me and another guy is having to make up for it. I'll shore be glad when this week is over.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

If you had won the powerball last night, you wouldn't have this problem of not enough time. I didn't win either but I think it's because I didn't buy a ticket. Just a hunch.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't they have young now? Ours are still nursing I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

fishhead said:


> Don't they have young now? Ours are still nursing I'm pretty sure.


Well here in Oklahoma they suppose to have kits during the months of Febuary thru about the middle of April and supposedly most are thru raising them by mid May. By mid May the young ones are big enough to eat. Though some I pass up cause they are just too small yet. 

When I was a young man still at home, I went squirrel hunting one day and shot two squirrels. One a female sow grey squirrel, and the other a tiny young grey squirrel. Didn't even shoot them in the same neck of the woods. 

But when I got home my mom accused me of shooting the momma first and the baby kept fallowing behind till I got tired of it and finally turned around and shot it too.

This was totally untrue, but it was momma's way of telling me to don't shoot baby squirrels that arent big enough to mess with. I learned a lesson that day and have tried my best not to shoot the tiny small ones since then. 

I do shoot them about half grown tho. They fry up deliciously tender.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll be lookin for a story about this hunt when you finally make it.
Ed


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Have fun! 

Our season runs from August til February. Traditionally though, my family has never hunted them much until after the first frost as many of them have "wolves" until then. When Dad, brother and I all have off at the same time one of our big things is a Thanksgiving morning squirrel hunt. Don't get to do it near as often as we used to, unfortunately.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

What is fun is to tell some "city folks" about how great squirrel is to eat! Grey and fox squirrels anyway. The small red squirrels are terrible - our cat likes to catch and eat them however (which is fine by me). Up where I live, the larger oak trees were all cut down some 30 or 40 years ago. Now, the newer trees in the public land nearby are just starting to become a good source of food and shelter. Hoping to get back into squirrel hunting.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I do so much better on squirrel in town nice fat fed ones , every time a catch a bunch more show up , a small live trap , and a pellet gun in the garage , don't even need a license 

I do wait till after a few good hard frosts before is start , it gets the bugs off them.

I have an Aunt i go visit with a bunch of bird feeders , clean up on squirrel in her yard , i can sit in the woods behind her house and see a few or i can sit at the kitchen table and drink coffee and talk till the yard is full of them then slip out the back door and pop 3-4 in a few seconds . I call that hunting by opportunity , my family has a long history of that they would work the orchards keeping a gun handy and shoot deer as the saw them till the shelves were full of canned venison, once they started selling licenses they started getting together for the opening weekend of the season , so now it is normal hunting but we still get a few by opportunity during the season , watching out the window and see one wander into an orchard ,slip on a orange coat with back tag attached to comply with the law step out the back door and go hunting.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been considering collecting squirrel meat around here too. They took too much of my grapes last year even though I had corn feeders out for them....the little stinkers!

I know nothing about harvesting squirrel in Virginia; however, in Texas we wouldn't shoot any until late, late fall....never really knew why....just something about their not being healthy.

I see you're in Wisconsin; so your weather is quite different from mine. We have terribly hot/humid summers here. 

Care to share some good recipies?


----------

